# Milan Skriniar



## Molenko (24 Ottobre 2018)

Vedo che manca il topic su di lui. A me questo pare veramente forte, mi piaceva già alla Samp, ma mai avrei pensato potesse arrivare a certi livelli di prestazione. Non mi stupirei di vederlo in una big europea già il prossimo anno, la pasta mi pare quella.
Poi magari gliela tiro e stasera cappella al Camp Nou


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2018)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Vedo che manca il topic su di lui. A me questo pare veramente forte, mi piaceva già alla Samp, ma mai avrei pensato potesse arrivare a certi livelli di prestazione. Non mi stupirei di vederlo in una big europea già il prossimo anno, la pasta mi pare quella.
> Poi magari gliela tiro e stasera cappella al Camp Nou



Impressionante come non abbia patito il salto dalla samp all'inter ma anzi abbia alzato il livello.
Che fosse forte lo si era capito anche nella parentesi genovese ma non avrei mai creduto fosse cosi tanto bravo.
Fortissimo nella marcatura grazie a una forza esplosiva e una potenza sopra la norma, non eccelle però in qualità di impostazione dove si limita al passaggio banale.
Piccola critica che comunque non ne vuole sminuire il valore : vederlo correre fa impressione, brutto forte. Non alza nemmeno le ginocchia.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Ottobre 2018)

Contro giocatori rapidi soffre spesso. Macchinoso, però puoi lavorarci sopra. Comunque un buon prospetto.


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Ottobre 2018)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Vedo che manca il topic su di lui. A me questo pare veramente forte, mi piaceva già alla Samp, ma mai avrei pensato potesse arrivare a certi livelli di prestazione. Non mi stupirei di vederlo in una big europea già il prossimo anno, la pasta mi pare quella.
> Poi magari gliela tiro e stasera cappella al Camp Nou



E' fortissimo, sono d'accordo.


----------



## Nils (24 Ottobre 2018)

A mio avviso, al momento il difensore più forte in serie A è Kalidou Koulibaly


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> A mio avviso, al momento il difensore più forte in serie A è Kalidou Koulibaly



Questo è assodato.
Una bestia.
Al limite dell'area avversaria poi fa pure finta e controfinta.....
Migliorato tantissimo.
Ha tutto ciò che si può chiedere a un difensore.


----------



## Molenko (24 Ottobre 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Contro giocatori rapidi soffre spesso. Macchinoso, però puoi lavorarci sopra. Comunque un buon prospetto.


Mah, oddio, io ricordo un paio di partitoni lo scorso anno contro Mertens e Insigne, che non riuscirono mai a saltarlo.
Non invidiavo a loro un giocatore dai tempi del Milito versione triplete.


----------



## Molenko (24 Ottobre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Impressionante come non abbia patito il salto dalla samp all'inter ma anzi abbia alzato il livello.
> Che fosse forte lo si era capito anche nella parentesi genovese ma non avrei mai creduto fosse cosi tanto bravo.
> Fortissimo nella marcatura grazie a una forza esplosiva e una potenza sopra la norma, non eccelle però in qualità di impostazione dove si limita al passaggio banale.
> Piccola critica che comunque non ne vuole sminuire il valore : vederlo correre fa impressione, brutto forte. Non alza nemmeno le ginocchia.


A proposito di Samp mica stai seguendo Andersen e Colley? Se ne parla un gran bene di entrambi, ma quest’anno ancora riesco a seguirli per bene.
P.S: devo scriverti una cosa, mica in privato puoi mandarmi la mail? Purtroppo al momento, essendo a un numero di post limitati, non posso mandare MP sul forum.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Ottobre 2018)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Mah, oddio, io ricordo un paio di partitoni lo scorso anno contro Mertens e Insigne, che non riuscirono mai a saltarlo.
> Non invidiavo a loro un giocatore dai tempi del Milito versione triplete.



Io non gli invidio nessuno. Hanno un solo top (Icardi). Il resto buoni giocatori.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> A mio avviso, al momento il difensore più forte in serie A è Kalidou Koulibaly



KK è una bestia. Il difensore più forte al mondo. Non ha punti deboli. Forte fisicamente, tatticamente, tecnicamente e di testa. Ti cambia la squadra.


----------



## iceman. (24 Ottobre 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> KK è una bestia. Il difensore più forte al mondo. Non ha punti deboli. Forte fisicamente, tatticamente, tecnicamente e di testa. Ti cambia la squadra.



Magari Koulibaly-Paredes-Martial e Conte in panchina, pensa ad una difesa a tre con Romagnoli-Caldara e KK, da sbavo.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Ottobre 2018)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Magari Koulibaly-Paredes-Martial e Conte in panchina, pensa ad una difesa a tre con Romagnoli-Caldara e KK, da sbavo.



Quei 3 ti costano 180 mln minimo. Poi Dela non lo cederà mai in Italia, a meno che non metta qualche clausola che lo consenta.


----------



## iceman. (24 Ottobre 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quei 3 ti costano 180 mln minimo. Poi Dela non lo cederà mai in Italia, a meno che non metta qualche clausola che lo consenta.



Tutti si possono comprare, basta avere i soldi


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Ottobre 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> KK è una bestia. Il difensore più forte al mondo. Non ha punti deboli. Forte fisicamente, tatticamente, tecnicamente e di testa. Ti cambia la squadra.



Concordo, top mondo. Oramai è impossibile da acquistare se non per 70/80 milioni.
Ma noi adesso abbiamo altre priorità.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2018)

Molenko ha scritto:


> A proposito di Samp mica stai seguendo Andersen e Colley? Se ne parla un gran bene di entrambi, ma quest’anno ancora riesco a seguirli per bene.
> P.S: devo scriverti una cosa, mica in privato puoi mandarmi la mail? Purtroppo al momento, essendo a un numero di post limitati, non posso mandare MP sul forum.



Ancora non li ho visti bene i due in questione per poterti dire la mia, ma lo farò
La samp però coi giovani sta dimostrando intuizioni geniali!!!


----------



## Nils (24 Ottobre 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io non gli invidio nessuno. Hanno un solo top (Icardi). Il resto buoni giocatori.



Beh, un Naiggolan nel nostro centrocampo ci starebbe alla grande...


----------



## Goro (24 Ottobre 2018)

E' un difensore roccioso, di quelli che si fanno sentire... ottimo colpo il loro


----------



## Cataldinho (24 Ottobre 2018)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Mah, oddio, io ricordo un paio di partitoni lo scorso anno contro Mertens e Insigne, che non riuscirono mai a saltarlo.
> Non invidiavo a loro un giocatore dai tempi del Milito versione triplete.



Fu nella partita di andata al San Paolo dell'anno scorso, dove letteralmente umiliò Mertens e Insigne.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2018)




----------



## Cataldinho (25 Ottobre 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



Nella lettura di alcune situazioni di gioco in effetti deve ancora lavorare. Il suo punto di forza è l'1vs1, dove è difficile da superare, anche per un giocatori più rapidi e agili. Ieri si è visto con Coutinho.


----------

